# Rate your labour pains by stage



## MellyH

I'm trying to work out what I'm really in for, and being a scientist, I want to get my grubby hands on some data. :lol: So, if you want to, please fill out the following!

For each stage, rate your pain 1-10, and how long the stage lasted
'Early' labour (1-4? cm):
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm):
'Transition (8-10cm): 
(Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?)

Then, because I know everyone's pain thresholds are different, here's a calibrating question (for science!)

Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp:

Thank you!


----------



## purplecupcake

Early - 0
Active - 3
Transition - 10

No drugs, all natural, from first contraction to delivery less than 2 hours. Also, once I started pushing my pain went from 10 back to a 3 maybe. It was more uncomfortable by then, but not really painful. Just felt really full down there and the pushing made me lightheaded, but such a relief from transition.


----------



## sbl

I didn't have a vaginal birth but I laboured to 9 cm and I didn't find it bad at all. 
I actually didn't believe I was in labour till I got the hospital and when they checked I was 9.
Needless to say they panicked to get me to theatre. Lol
My pain threshold is quite high though.
Early: 0
Active : 3
Transition: 5 (as I say though I didn't have a vb though so only got to 9cm)


----------



## Eleanor ace

*DS:*
Early labour (1-4? cm): 4
Active labour (4?-8 cm): 7
Transition (8-10cm): 7
Pushing: 8
Drugs - (yes/no/when?): Pethidine at 3cm (didn't want it or realise that's what I was being given and it didn't help just made me feel sick) Gas and Air at 7cm (amazing, glorious stuff!) until part way into pushing.

*DD*
'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 2 (I was 3cm for weeks before labour without any real pain day to day, and the eary contractions when I was actually in labour were just like quite mild period cramps)
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): 7
'Transition (8-10cm): 8
Pushing: 9
(Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?) Gas and Air at 8cm, through pushing.

Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 5

I added pushing in to mine as it is a very different feeling to the contractions (for me at least) so figured it deserved its own number!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I totally forgot about pushing! Hahaha. Whoops. :lol:

Thanks everyone. :D


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Early - 1 or 2
Active - 6
Transition - 10
Pushing - 8 or 9 (not as bad as transition, score!!)

I had no drugs, went completely natural. Arrived at the hospital ready to deliver right then and there.

Bad leg cramp? 4 I suppose?


----------



## Inoue

Early - 0 (didn't even know I was 4cm dilated)
Active - 6
Transition - 8
Pushing - 10++

Medication - Gas and air from 8cm till pushing stage, then nothing.

Xx


----------



## Nikki_lou

Ds1
Early- 3
Active-8
Transition 8
Pushing-6 
Gas and air during active labour and transition but stopped when pushing 
DS2
Early-1/2
Active-6
Transition- 9 
Pushing-7
Had gas and air right at the end only to help me breathe through contractions rather than push while we waited for the second midwife (homebirth) didnt use for pushing


----------



## Nikki_lou

Oops forgot the leg cramp. I would say about a 4


----------



## Selaphyna

Leg cramp - pain would probably be about a 3 or 4

DS1 - induced at 41 weeks
Early (i was in early labor for weeks before hand, felt nothing) - 0
Active - 8 (I was induced with Pitocin, and it was extremely painful)
I then got an epidural
Transition - probably about 6 as epi kicked in
Pushing - 10 (epi was wearing off, and I pushed for an hour and half, and I had trouble getting him out, they used forceps and cut me).

DS2
Early - 1-2 (it was more annoying than anything else)
Active - 4-5 (started to get more painful)
I went in to L&D during this stage, asked for epidural, and got it, but then I was in Transition shortly there after - which I would rate about 7 or so
Started pushing 20 minutes after epidural went in, and only pushed for 20 minutes (3 big pushes and he was out) - pain was about 7 until I actually pushed him out and that was a 10, which quickly went away thanks to my epidural lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

I won't comment on my first labour as it was 36 hours of induced back labour hell!

So second labour

Cramp pain = 3
Early = started as 1 and gradually built to 4.
Active = 5 but built to 7 (at which point I couldn't talk through them)
Transition = 11! Seriously awful, but it also made me feel ill, cold sweats, shaking. 
Pushing = 8, it's less painful but the pressure is pretty immense. 

Only pain relief was gas an air once in active labour & stopped for pushing. Does bugger all for pain relief for me but the spaced out relaxed feeling between contractions was fab!!


----------



## SarahBear

MellyH said:


> I'm trying to work out what I'm really in for, and being a scientist, I want to get my grubby hands on some data. :lol: So, if you want to, please fill out the following!
> 
> For each stage, rate your pain 1-10, and how long the stage lasted
> 'Early' labour (1-4? cm):
> 'Active' labour (4?-8 cm):
> 'Transition (8-10cm):
> (Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?)
> 
> Then, because I know everyone's pain thresholds are different, here's a calibrating question (for science!)
> 
> Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp:
> 
> Thank you!

I can't rate by stage of labor as I wasn't examined until a bit into the pushing stage. However, I can describe how I felt and how it changed in stages.

I noticed I was in labor because my contractions were too uncomfortable for me to sleep. It was a bit after 5 in the morning when I got out of bed. I then went about cleaning the tub so that I could relax in the bath. By the time I was done cleaning though, the labor pains had increased to the point where a bath was no longer appealing. It was crampy like a period or diarrhea. My system did do a lot of "clearing out" at that point too... At some point, they got to the point where I had to stop and hold a certain position while they happened. I found that I was most comfortable if I sat straight up. I had tried moving and other things, but just holding still was what worked. Next I found that I needed to do more to work with the discomfort. I laid in bed in a certain position described in the Bradley method book. I focused and used a relaxation technique also in there. It got more intense, but between the relaxation technique and keeping a positive mind-set, it was manageable. I kept waiting for it to get to the point where I felt like I couldn't handle it and I never got there. Once I was pushing, it really wasn't painful. I did feel myself tearing a little, but it wasn't that bad and if I feel it again next time, I'm going to try to slow down to decrease tearing.

When it started to get more intense, I would remind myself to think positively and it really made a difference. My first time, I was concerned about what it would feel like and like you, sought out other perspectives. In the end, I think I actually over-prepared (which is not a bad thing). Labor experiences really range from being orgasmic (no, really, it happens) to being a really traumatic experience. With proper preparation, support, and a positive mindset, it isn't likely to be traumatic, even if it is difficult.

Edit: Oh, and it was an all natural birth with no drugs, no gas and air, and no hydro therapy (water birth). It also was 3 hours between being woken up by contractions and Violet being born.


----------



## smileyfaces

Ds1:
Early-6
Active-8
Transition-10
Pushing-6

Ds2:
Early-3
Active-6
Transition-10
Pushing-7


----------



## gingmg

Early- 1
Active- 4
Transition-8
Pushing-6

Leg cramp- 2


----------



## ParisJeTadore

With DS1 I had wicked back labour-oh my! I also had 36 hours of "back labour hell" (I am so sorry PP! No words can describe the pain). So that being said....

Early-3
Active-8
Transition-10 (if I could I would rate it a 100!...not trying to be dramatic but the pain was on par with having my limbs severed...it is a pain I never wish to feel again)
Pushing-8 (actually felt relief and less pain pushing)

DS2 was positioned perfectly, thank goodness, and labour was a piece of cake compared to my first:

Early-1
Active-5
Transition-6
Pushing-6 (pushing hurt more this time around because my contractions weren't nearly as painful as last time)

Leg cramps-3 (but that's a pain with no purpose :haha:)


----------



## 2016

DS1

Early 1
Active 2
Transition 5
Pushing 7
Afterpains 4

DD1

Early 1
Active 4
Transition 8
Pushing 5
Afterpains 8

Leg cramp 6
Gallbladder pain 10
Bad period pain 7
Migraine 8
Cervical smear 6

No pain relief either time.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm absolutely rubbish at rating pain on a scale. 
To start with it was more restlessness and backache with pain in my thighs like my period pain and I spent a while in the hot shower (starting 2am). 
Contractions at the start were more uncomfortable but easily managed sitting on my ball. 
By 9am I was glad to have the midwife go ahead to fill the pool as it was starting to get to the point where I needed to focus (4cm) but as soon as I got in the water it was eased so that I only felt tightening. 
This continued for 12 hours I was still at 4/5cm once I was made to get out I felt the tightening , in addition I started to get a shooting pain up my bum/spine which I'd say was an 8/10 although I was still at 5cm.
My waters went as I stood up off the toilet and as ds wasn't engaged until that point, his head hit my cervix and it was agony. Verging on 10/10, however it was only a split moment. I would say I was at transition at this point, however as I'd only just been checked the midwife refused to stay saying my Contractions weren't regular or long enough and to call her when they were. 
This is when I started to say I couldn't do it anymore etc etc. 
I was also completely exhausted which I'd say was worse than the pain from Contractions etc. 
We went to hospital since the midwife left, I wasn't in much pain as I was able to converse with the midwife. They left us waiting in the corridor and asked me to do a urine sample before booking me in and I got asked why I couldn't just sit/lay on the bed while she was doing the paperwork/computer thing. 
She asked if I had pressure in my bottom which I did but that's all it was not painful and she said "oh better check you then" well she could see I was fully dilated. 
I was whisked to a delivery room , I didn't feel any urges to push or any contractions at all so I pushed when I was told. 
He was out really quickly almost before the second midwife was in the room. 
I had no "ring of fire". 
The after pains were about 6/10 and I asked for pain relief :haha: 
Xx


----------



## Dolly84

Early stage - 1 (lasted 18 hours)
Active labour -5 (lasted 1.5 hrs)
Transition - 9 (lasted 30 mins ish)
Pushing - 6 ( lasted 2 minuites) pushing felt amazing but burns a bit when head and shoulders are born. My ds came out quite quick tho. X


----------



## MellyH

Dolly I thought you were saying 'minus 5' for the active labour stage and I was wondering if you were some kind of superwoman! :lol:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Here's what I didn't realized about labour: (can only speak to my own)
It comes in waves, so at first you notice it but it's not bad, then it gets gradually more painful where you have to focus and then work through them. 
My mentality was to be able to just make it through each labour pain one at a time. I went in to a zone. I made it until about 8cms before I asked for laughing gas because I felt the peak of contraction was hitting a 10 on the pain scale and holding for longer periods of time. With the gas and using my method of counting from what I felt was the peak of each contraction, I made it all the way.... Pushing was a 10 for me as well. The worst of it all, but my son was back to back. 

Leg cramp? 4?


----------



## Perplexed

In my case "early labor" was before they broke my waters at 3cm. 

So, early labor: 4 (no pain relief, contractions woke me up but managable) 
Active labor (3cm+): 8 (gas and air, then later pethidine) 
Transitioning: 10 (I begged for an epidural, that I actually got an hour later)
Pushing: 6 (WITH epidural!) 

Bad leg cramp: 5


----------



## luz

Baby #1
'Early' labor: 5 - lasted about 12 hours
'Active' labor: 7 - lasted 3 hours, only felt for 1 hour because i got an epidural
'Transition: 0 - had an epidural
Pushing - 0

I received my Epidural at 5 cm so i didn't have to feel the worst part. 

Baby #2 - Total time in labor 9 hours. I have no idea how long each stage lasted because I didn't get to the hospital until 10 cm dilated. 
Early labor - 3
Active labor - 5
Transition - 10
Pushing - 0. Honestly i don't remember feeling any pain while pushing, only the urge to push. 
No drugs or epidural 

Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 6


----------



## Missyann

MellyH said:


> For each stage, rate your pain 1-10, and how long the stage lasted
> 'Early' labour (1-4? cm):
> 'Active' labour (4?-8 cm):
> 'Transition (8-10cm):
> (Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?)
> 
> Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp:
> 
> Thank you!

Leg cramp - 3 (3 and below is anything I could sleep through)
Early labor - 2 progressing to 4
Active labor - 7 to 8
Transition - 10 because there was no time between contractions
Pushing - started at 8 or 9 but progressed to 10 because baby was back to back and it took 3 hours.

No pain relief used.


----------



## Feronia

No drugs at any stage!
*Early stage*: 1 (lasted 3 weeks -- stupid irritable uterus and malpositioned baby!)
*Active labour*: 3-4 (lasted 56 hours. I got so used to contractions that they didn't phase me after a while. It felt like I was on the edge of pain but that I wasn't quite experiencing it as long as I concentrated during contractions.)
*Transition*: 0 (I didn't experience transition. It all felt the same and I just started feeling like pushing after a while. It wasn't even an instinct to push, but more like "this is lame, I'm bored of this. Let's try pushing!")
*Pushing*: 1 -maybe? (20 minutes. It didn't hurt, no ring of fire, it was just exhausting -- like running a marathon. I also didn't think she could fit so I kept trying to argue with my midwives that she wouldn't fit, lol.)
*Afterpains* - 4-5 (These sucked. Afterpains are no fun -- they felt like strong period cramps, except without as much as an awesome purpose as "bringing you a baby / babies." Uterine massage is like a 6 or a 7. I was quiet during my entire birth but I started swearing at my midwife during the uterine massage!)

Bad leg cramp - 4ish? The biggest thing I learned is that state of mind is POWERFUL when it comes to pain!


----------



## mara16jade

On a scale of 0-10.

'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 6
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm):4
'Transition (8-10cm): 0

I got my epidural at 6-7cm, and after that I was fine. Before that....as I approached 6cm I was a fair amount of pain. I'm not going to wait next time to get the epidural. I wasted time with a different drug that made me loopy and lasted all of 15 minutes. Now that I know...I'm not wasting time contemplating. lol


----------



## mysweetangel

early:1
active:7
transition:10++ (would've swore I was dying lol)
I got my epidural before pushing so I can't rate that one (definitely recommend those!)

leg cramp is probably a 2 in comparison


----------



## nikkchikk

My situation is a bit different

Eary-0
Active- 2 until 6cm. Then it was a 6 and I got an epidural
Transition-I fell alseep after the epi and the nurse had let it run out for a few hours. I woke up because of the massive pressure from transition and when checked I was at 10cm! Didn't get more epi because well, it was time to push and it was hectic and no one thought about it.


----------



## kksy9b

Early-0...I was dilated to a 4 five days before going into full labor and got to hospital at a 5 after laboring at home for 8 hours.

Active- 6-7... I labored naturally for 4 hours and was able to walk through it all (used a birthing ball for about 45 min but otherwise just walked). Note: my waters were still in tact at this point 

Transition- 10...I was lightheaded, nauseous the works and there was no break at all. Requested epi at 8, kicked in at 9. Then my waters were broken (still took 5 min for nurse to manually do it...he was sealed in there tight)

Pushing 1-2- I could still feel all the pressure which was uncomfortable. I had a very low dose with the epi and lead all of my pushes. Still got that "I HAVE to push! Can I push? I can't stop it!" Which I said and there was no one at my feet....they all quickly sprang into action and he came out on that one (40 min pushing)

The "massaging" of your uterus for 24 hours after...5...that was terrible

Also, I tore up instead of down so peeing before they got me motrin many hours later was an 8 (way worse than any of my contractions up to transition).

Having my sweet sweet baby boy in my arms finally- worth every ounce of pain to get him there :)


----------



## emyandpotato

For each stage, rate your pain 1-10, and how long the stage lasted
'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 1. Don't know how long, didn't get examined til 9cm. 
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): 3. Ditto above. 
'Transition (8-10cm): 7.
(Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?) No. 


Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 6


----------



## Kirsty3051

Early labour: 1.
Active labour: 3. Strong enough that I noticed them, but not that bad. 
Transition: Stayed a 3 until I got to around 7cm, then it went up to an 8.
Pushing: 5. Took a lot of the pain away but didn't exactly tickle.

Drugs: Nope.


----------



## mummytobe_93

'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 5
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): 8-9
'Transition (8-10cm): 9-10
Pushing: 8

Little shot of diamorphine at 8cms literally didn't do anything other than make me drowsy would rather have done with out! X


----------



## MrsVenn

For each stage, rate your pain 1-10, and how long the stage lasted
'Early' labour (1-4? cm): *1 - 2 weeks*
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): *6 - 5 hours*
'Transition (8-10cm): *9 - 1 hour*
(Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?) Gas and air - 8cm-9cm

Then, because I know everyone's pain thresholds are different, here's a calibrating question (for science!)

Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 5ish


----------



## Eline

This puts a whole new perspective on leg cramps! :) Thanks for your info ladies!


----------



## MellyH

I can answer this myself now!

Early: 1-2 (25 hours)
Active: 5-6 (7 hours)
Transition: 7 (1 hour)
Pushing: 5-6 (1 hour)
Post-birth uterine manipulation to dislodge retained placenta: 8! (30 minutes)

Leg cramp: 7


----------



## k4th

'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 3 - went back to bed & slept through some of it. Lasted about 8 hours
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): 6 - got to hospital at 6cm. Started gas & air as soon as I arrived. Lasted about 8 hours again. 
'Transition (8-10cm): 10 - asked for pethadine or epidural but was told it was too late & I was ready to push. Lasted around two hours, including 20 mins of pushing and then she arrived :)


Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 2 or 3

This was over four years ago so my timing might be a little off, but I'm pretty sure I remember the pain fairly clearly. The really strange bit for me was going from a 10 at transition/pushing, to zero literally after she was born.

Eta - & congratulations on having your babies!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

DD1
Early - 7
Active - 8
Transition - 0 had caesarean. 
Leg cramp - 5

I managed 18 hours pain relief free. 
Had diamorphine at 2cm as I wasn't progressing.
Gas & Air from 6cm and epidural at 8cm.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ooh good question......
I'm also going to change some of the centimetres.

Early labour after stretch and sweep to 2cm: 2 to3 (Stretch and sweep was on Thursday morning and 2cm was measured at 3pm on Friday)
2- 2.5 centimetres: 6 lasted 4 hours
2.5 cm to 4 cms: 10+++++++++ this stage went on for over 6 hours with no break between contractions as baby was facing the wrong way so I had an epidural.
4.5 to 10 cms: 0 (and a snooze ahhhh lovely and took 7 hours
Pushing: 8 (even with an epidural) and took two hours.

Midwife said after than with no pain relief it would have been a 3 day active labour. ugggh. Thank goodness for epidurals.

Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 2


----------



## Rhio92

DS (1st labour) -
Early labour - 3
Active - 6
Transition - 9
Pushing - 8

DD (second labour)
Early - 7
Active - 9 (until I had diamorphine, then it was 5)
Transition - 9
Pushing - 5 (pushing was the best bit of that labour, I loved it)


Leg cramp - 5


----------



## Kittique

For each stage, rate your pain 1-10, and how long the stage lasted
'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 1-2 cm =2 2-4cm =3 - 44 hours
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): 1 hour - 6
'Transition (8-10cm): 10 - 30 minutes
Pushing - 7 minutes = 5 (found this far less painful)
(Optional extra: Drugs - yes/no/when?) Gas and air - 4-10cm

Then, because I know everyone's pain thresholds are different, here's a calibrating question (for science!)

Rate your pain 1-10 for a bad leg cramp: 2


----------



## Lauraxamy

1st Labour (induction)
'Early' labour (1-4? cm): Literally just like bad period cramps - 2/3
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): Manageable - 4/5
'Transition (8-10cm): I had gas and air by this point - before gas and air they were very sharp but the worst part for me was the sudden urge to push so 8ish, with gas and air it was fine so back down to a 4/5

Second labour
'Early' labour (1-4? cm): Laboured at home at this point, didn't even know it was labour, again just like bad period cramps so 2/3
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): Still at home (got to hospital at 6cm) so probably a 3/4
'Transition (8-10cm): Had gas and air again by the point, with gas and air it was a 5 again, she took it off me when it was time to push but pushing wasn't as bad this time around either.


----------



## laura109

i was induced and my contractions were every 3 minutes from the start.

early labour 7/10
active 8/10
transition 10/10
pushing 8/10

i had gas and air xx


----------



## Teri7489

Early - 0
Active - 3
Transition -10

Had 2 failed epidurals, back to back baby who was forcep delivery causing 4th degree tear. Xxx


----------



## MindUtopia

'Early' labour (1-4? cm): 1
'Active' labour (4?-8 cm): 3
'Transition (8-10cm): 8
Pushing: 7

Bad leg cramp: 8

I had a completely natural home birth, no drugs, only used a TENS and natal hypnotherapy. I didn't really have any pain in 'early labour' (whatever that would have meant) as my waters went and then I had a clear out, so there was some discomfort just because I was having some diarrhea, but it wasn't painful at all. Once contractions started they were a minute long roughly every 5 minutes, but super manageable and not painful. I felt really comfortable. Transition was tough, the only thing I would say was as painful as a leg cramp, but I think only because the midwives arrived, insisted on examining me (I was 10cm), and that exam was so, so painful. I think that just generally made me so uncomfortable. Had I not had the exam, it would have been a lot easier. Still didn't need any pain relief and it was still manageable. Pushing was intense and hard work, but not that painful, just uncomfortable because it was so intense, but nothing like a leg cramp. I really credit that to having done natal hypnotherapy.


----------



## midwife1992

Early labour 0/10 didn't experience it, I didn't realise I was in labour at first and was 8cm when I got checked 
Active labour- 6/7 out of 10- didn't have any pain relief
Pushing-8/10 although only pushed for few minutes then had to have forceps

Bad leg cramp- 5/10


----------



## dan-o

Early - 2 annoying, grumpy 
Mid- 4 standing on tippy toes at peaks, but still annoying/grumpy
Active - 6-8 unable to talk through contraction, which required leaning through, but normal in-between
Transition - 1st baby = 10/ cuckoo land 2nd baby = 8/fully aware of my body taking over
Pushing - 1st baby = 2/ relief 2nd baby n/a as he just came on his own 

Leg cramps - ranging from 2-8, I've had some corkers this time!!!!


----------

